# Female OES very much wanted!!!



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I would dearly love to offer a loving forever home to an Old English Sheepdog in Gloucestershire. My Miniature Schnauzer (10 yr old female) lost her companion Airedale last November, and a year before that a female OES, both due to old age. 

I work from home and go into the office two mornings a week. I have an 18 year old son who also works from home, and a younger son 14 yrs at school. All of us would dearly love an OES. 

I will be contacting the Midland OES club Gill regarding rehoming, but as they dont come up (thankfully for them) that often, I thought it best to ask such people as yourself for some help!!!

Best wishes

Arianrhod


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if you have contacted Breed Rescue already but the number is 01507 588644


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This rescue often get OES's in so keep an eye on their site  Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank u...will do!


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank u...will do!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I p.m you, messsage in your box.:thumbup:


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

hank you Hairdog, I did try but missed Sophie the OES, she has already been rehomed...I have pm'd you...

Thank you though...:thumbup:


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Oaktreekennels in Chippenham have got 2 OES puppies at the moment. I dont know anything about the kennels though sorry. xxx


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

£500 per puppy! Think I'm going to cry now the photo is really cute, nit far from me either.. Only 40min drive :scared: x x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

might be an idea to google the kennels first


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Are they not good? I dont know anything about them just thought I would mention it. xxx


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Really kind of you to let me know about them but, I cant afford 500 quid and also I would prefer to rehome a teenager or adult, simply because my other dog would have more in common with that age range.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have you tried oes rescue?


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes I have been in touch with both Julie & Gill, lovely ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please do stick with adoption. I know OESs are hard to come by in rescue but they are around

Look at this girl - Dogs Trust - MOLLY


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Ahh thank you.. I will. The whole reason I dont want to buy a puppy is because some get treated so bad when they dont fit in with their families, or circumstances change and the situation is so upsetting for everyone :frown:

I do understand why people have to rehome, and would like to offer a forever home because of this, so will stick with it :001_cool:

I did call about Molly, but they are looking for someone to visit her often so that a bond of trust can be formed. I cant do that as Im just under 4 hours away :frown:

Thank you for your support :thumbup:


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

I have heard though the internet that there are two female OES needing to be rehomed in Devon. One 8yrs (£150) and her daughter 4yrs (£450). Although my immedate reaction was to get on the phone, Im slightly worried about it as being mother and daughter I wouldnt want to split them up  Does that sound daft??

Two Old English Sheepdogs, Basset Hound and Choc Lab - Cullompton, Devon - Dogs For Sale | Ad Trader Local Free Ads

The lady has a change of circumstances  and is rehoming her OES's, Basset and Chocolate lab


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

It is very sad that she has put values on her dogs. Never have and never will like free ads. Animals should not be advertised on them.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

I just spoke to the lady and the younger OES is in season, which dosn't interest me in the slightest as I'm not intending to breed. I just hope she goes to someone who isnt going to use her just for puppies...Im worried about it now :scared:


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh were oh were my OES?!!


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you seen the Many Tears animal rescue website? There is the most gorgeous OES called Cara- you have to scroll down the page a little bit . She looks absolutely gorgeous. I hope she's the perfect dog for you!Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue

hope that works- my first post!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Just had a look at cara, and good news she has been reserved, she is lovely and i hope she has found her forever home.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

YAY for Cara.. oh I do hope it's the OP.. Let us know!!!


----------

